# من انا حتى يموت من اجلى .. ؟



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*من انا حتى يموت من اجلى .. ؟

سؤال شغل بالى .. كررته عشرات المرات كل يوم ..
اعرف ! ستقولون لي لانه يحبك كثيرا .. نعم اعرف .. !
لكن هل حياتى تساوى هذا الثمن الغالى جدا ؟ ؟
هل انا بهذه الغلاوة .. ؟ ! ّ



اغمضت عيناى بعد ان شعرت بتعب من هذا السؤال الذي يعصف فى رأسى .. ما هي اللا لحظات حتى سمعت ..
صوت مطارق تدق مسامير غليظة في يديّ الذي سيموت من اجلي .. تسرعت ضربات قلبي حتى احسست انه سيغمى ..
عليّ .. صرخت لا .. لا .. ارجوك لا تمت .. انا احبك


لا اريدك ان تموت .. ! لا ..


واختنق صوتي داخل صدري ..


وسقطت محني الرأس على الارض ..


وفجأة صوت شعرت اني اعرفه منذ مئات لا بل الاف السنين يقول لي :

يبدوا انك لاتعرف قدر نفسك ! ؟

لم اجروء ان التفت الى مصدر الصوت ..
واذ به يطلب مني ان ارفع رأسي
وان لا احني راسي بعد اليوم لاني انا الوحيد الذي ليّ الحياة الابدية كل شيىء سيفنى الاانا ..


قلت له انا ؟ ّ !

فأكمل وقال لي ..

خلقت كل شيىء لك في هذه الارض لتكون ملكاِ على كل شيىء وكان مسكنك جنة في شرق عدن .. ولم ارغب ان اتركك وحيدا
فبنيت لك امرأة من احد اضلاعك لتكون معك ..


انت الذي .. اعطيته سلطانا ان يدوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ..


انت الوحيد الذي .. قيل عنك
انك هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيك ..
واستمر يكلمني في حنو واكمل وقال لي


انت الذي .. دعوتك مع كل اهلك واخوتك على الارض 

" انتم نور العالم" لقد اعطيتك احد اسمائي ..
اعطيتك سلطانا ان كل ما حللته على الارض يكون محلولا فى السماء وما ربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء ..


انت الذي .. غسلت لك رجليك وانحنيت
ومسحتهما بالمنشفة التي كنت ائتزر بها .. .


ثم قال لي : ..



انت وحدك ستتناول حسدي ودمي .. .


صرخت وقلت له دعني اموت عوضا عنك
.. ارجوك ..
انا لا استحقك . ! .. .

وكأنه لم يسمعني .. فقد اكمل


وقال لي : نقشتك على كفي من مسك مسّ حدقة عيني ..
وقد مستك الخطيئة يا حبيبي الانسان و عليّ ان اموت عنك لتحيا انت . بموتي سأطأ الموت ..


وسمعت بعده صمت رهيب .. نعم صمت لا وصف له
الا انه رهيب .

.. ثم قال : "تم كل شيىء" ..


وسط دموعي التي تملىء عيناي نظرت اليه
وقد أمال راسه و مات من اجلي ..
فتحت فمي .. واردت ان اقول له ..
لم يخرج شيىء من فمي ..
.. . ؟ .


سامحوني لقد نسيت الكثير من الامور العظيمة التي قالها عني وعنك ..

فلقد كنت في عيني الهي استحق هذه التضحية
لكن الذي اذكره انه لم يذكر لي ايّ شيىء عن ذلاتي
حقا لا اعرف قدر نفسي .. !


اية رأيك في الحب العجيب ده ؟
*


----------



## اليعازر (14 فبراير 2011)

> *اية رأيك في الحب العجيب ده ؟*






*إنه الحب الذي جعلني أرتمي على قدميه


إنه الحب الذي انتشلني من جور الظلام إلى عدالة النور


إنه الحب الذي طهّر قلبي وأنار عقلي


إنه الحب الذي ما بعده حب.


وهل يُطلَبُ من العاشق شهادة في معشوقه.

*


*+Roka_Jesus+ شكرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روووووووووعه يا روكا
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *إنه الحب الذي جعلني أرتمي على قدميه
> 
> 
> إنه الحب الذي انتشلني من جور الظلام إلى عدالة النور
> ...


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> روووووووووعه يا روكا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*

شكرافى منتهى الروعه

سلام الرب يسوع

*​



> *"هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى أنه بذل ابنه الوحيد" (يو 16:3)*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرافى منتهى الروعه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (11 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعبك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

هموت مسيحيه قال:


> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعبك*



ميرسي لمرورك


----------

